# 16X5 question



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I just purchased an Integy 16X5v6 charger, and noticed that during both charging and discharging, the amps falls to zero for about 5-10 seconds. This happens periodicaly during both. :drunk: Does anyone know if this is normal?

Thanks
Easy


----------



## David Root (Sep 5, 2002)

*Yup*

I have a 16 X 5. What you are seeing is VESC . It stops charging for 3 seconds each minute for the first 6 minutes. This helps greatly reduce false peaking.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

What about on the discharge cycle? I would think this would screup any numbers you would get if trying to track cells/packs if you don't use the same discharger all the time.....


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

My numbers come out the same each time...

You can't compare them to a CE.

If these chargers only had motor run, they would be the only chargers in my pit.


----------



## Easy (Aug 19, 2002)

I agree, realy great charger, but I use more than 1, and with the "pause" of the discharge, the numbers will not match my Turbothirty (with printer port for paper copies of the graph, which I use to compare battery results).

Easy


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

Nothing to be concerned about as long as numbers are relatively the same each cycle. I purchased 2 16X5DC chargers, and the 16X5v6 in March. Even tried some of their 2400 & GP3300, had go results so far.
Their numbers are rather different than the norm but performed just fine in 19T 4cell racing.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

David Root said:


> I have a 16 X 5. What you are seeing is VESC . It stops charging for 3 seconds each minute for the first 6 minutes. This helps greatly reduce false peaking.



What if it keeps doing that after the first 6 min ??? I'm trying a new one out and it does that through the entire charge on a GP3300 4-cell pack.


----------



## JB_The_Evader (Mar 31, 2002)

I thought it was supposed to do that throughout the entire charge. I picked up my 16x5v6 a few weeks ago, and its a great charger.


----------



## TeamGoodwrench (Oct 14, 2002)

I just got a reply back from Integy tech on this issue -- here is what they said:

======================

It's normal for the 16X5v6 to pause every minute, the unit measures IR during this
time and the process allow more energy pack into the battery pack before the full
charge detection is reached.

The older model 16X5 pause during the first 6 minutes only.

Best Regards,
Bill @ Integy Tech Support

=======================


----------

